# NCU 720.3 PN bootet nicht mehr, wer kennt den Fehlercode 6.334



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

an einer unserer Anlagen bootet eine NCU nicht mehr, sobald man Spannung anlegt, kommt an der
7-Segment Anzeige einmal kurz die 4 und dann endlos 6. 3 3 4

Egal, ob eine CF steckt, der Recovery USB Stick oder nichts von beiden.

Im Handbuch konnte ich nichts finden. Gibt es eine Liste mit den Fehlercodes? Wir werden die NCU austauschen aber
interessieren würde es mich schon.

NCU 720.3 PN
6FC5372-0AA30-0AA1

Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Januar 2020)

Evtl. könnte es auch Fehler 3 3 4 6. sein. Je nachdem wie man den Punkt deutet. Es gibt keine Pause zwischen der ersten / letzten Zahl


----------



## Sahlina (16 Januar 2020)

Im Gerätehandbuch findet sich folgendes:  Wichtige Meldungen  ● Im normalen Betrieb steht hier "6.", wobei der Punkt blinkt.  ● Eine "8." bedeutet, dass der Lüfter defekt ist, bzw. dass die Control Unit ohne Lüfter betrieben wird.  Weitere Literatur Inbetriebnahmehandbuch Basesoftware und Bedien-Software (IM7), Kapitel "Anzeigen beim System-Hochlauf".   Inbetriebnahmehandbuch: https://support.industry.siemens.co...0d-sl-betriebssystem-ncu-(im7)?dti=0&lc=de-WW  Kapitel 1.4


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2020)

Hallo und danke für deine Nachricht.

Meine NCU fährt ja erst gar nicht hoch. Der genannte Blinkcode kommt sobald man 24V anlegt. Und die 6. signalisiert ja den normalen Betrieb,
aber nicht bei mir.


----------



## escride1 (16 Januar 2020)

Hey,


die Anleitung kennst Du ja. Dort wird die 7-Segmentanzeige kurz erläutert und auf "Inbetriebnahmehandbuch Basesoftware und Bedien-Software (IM7), Kapitel "Anzeigen beim
System-Hochlauf". " verwiesen.


Das findest Du hier: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/attachments/64918364/IM8_de_de-DE.pdf
Dort nach "Anzeigen beim System-Hochlauf" suchen und Du findest die Daten schon die Du brauchst.


Hoffe ich hab das richtige verlinkt, schaut so aus wie das was ich hier auf dem Server liegen hab, sonst schreib nochmal wenn nochwas ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2020)

Hallo,

ja, ich kenne die LED Stati beim Systemhochlauf. Dies scheint allerdings ein Fehlercode zu sein, da diese Anzeige schon ein paar ms
nach Spannung ein kommt und endlos so weiterläuft. Die NCU fährt nicht hoch.


----------



## escride1 (16 Januar 2020)

Also wenn Du die LEDs schon geprüft hast und es sofort kommt kenne ich keinen Code der angezeigt würde bevor der Boot stattfindet. Die 6. sollte ja eigentlich auch eindeutig der Betrieb sein und wenn der dann im Akkord aber immer wieder das gleiche macht dann hast Du Recht und es ist doch ein Code zu dem ich nichts mehr wüsste, oder aber die Daten sind defekt auf der CF oder schlichtweg der NCU wodurch immer wieder neu gestartet würde, wäre dann aber ja langsamer und nicht ganz so fix. 

Die weiteren Diagnosen habe ich nie machen müssen, war immer faul und hab Siemens direkt kontaktiert wenn ich Probleme hatte, wäre aber ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (17 Januar 2020)

hallo
lass die ncu mal ohne Karte hoch laufen dann sollte 3388 erscheinen 
der Punkt zeit den anfang an.    3388  = cf Karte defekt oder nicht gesteckt
hast du 3388 kannst von einem Fehler der Hardware ausgehen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Januar 2020)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> hallo
> lass die ncu mal ohne Karte hoch laufen dann sollte 3388 erscheinen
> der Punkt zeit den anfang an.    3388  = cf Karte defekt oder nicht gesteckt
> hast du 3388 kannst von einem Fehler der Hardware ausgehen



Guten morgen. Der Fehler 6. 3 3 4 kommt sofort. Egal ob mit oder ohne CF. Auch mit dem Recovery USB Stick


----------

